# Another tight rim joist insulation question



## jw138 (May 24, 2015)

I'm planning to have spray form insulation sprayed into all my basement rim joist cavities but the cavity above poses a problem as its currently full of fiberglass insulation. It looks like this insulation was probably placed into the rim joist cavity from above when the house was built. I'm unsure how to remove it prior to having spray foam blown in. The gap is far too narrow to get anything other than my hand through. Is there any sort of high suction machine I can rent to pull the insulation out? Maybe some sort of wire grabbing tool to help remove the majority of it? Kind of at a loss of how to remove the drafty old insulation...


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

No machine is going to generate enough suction to draw that out. It will be tedious but you could probably make a hook out of some rigid metal to hook the insulation out in chunks.


----------



## ProGreen (Oct 2, 2014)

I had similar situation and ended up pulling it out with my gloved hands as well as using a screwdriver to facilitate break up. Make sure to use proper mask (and suit); it was a yucky job.

Question: do you plan to put new fiberglass in in the wall lower section (perhaps as fire retardant) before you foam your rims?


----------



## jw138 (May 24, 2015)

ProGreen said:


> Question: do you plan to put new fiberglass in in the wall lower section (perhaps as fire retardant) before you foam your rims?


The plan at this point is to somehow remove all fiberglass, fill the void completely with spray foam, and leave the basement unfinished (for now). At least in Minnesota, no fire/thermal barrier is required if you're only spray foaming the rim joist.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

take a 3 ft long piece if 1/2 metal conduit and hammer about 3 inches flat on 1 end and make a hook shape and goto town pulling the old insulation out..then the smaller residue can be sucked out with a shop vacuum..


----------



## jw138 (May 24, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> take a 3 ft long piece if 1/2 metal conduit and hammer about 3 inches flat on 1 end and make a hook shape and goto town pulling the old insulation out..then the smaller residue can be sucked out with a shop vacuum..


Great idea! Maybe cut up a coat hanger and place the pieces in the end prior to hammering the conduit shut to make a larger fork-like tool.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Home
| 
 36 in. Pickup and Reach Tool
 
< Previous Item Next Item >








Double click on above image to view full picture



* 36 in. Pickup and Reach Tool *




item#62176 


Read 26 Reviews
Write a Review






*Extend your reach with this handy pickup tool* 


Purchase In Store Only
comp at $15.00 
Sale: $1.99 










http://www.harborfreight.com/storelocator/location/map?zipcode_input=Minneapolis, MN, United States

Gary


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Gary in WA said:


> Home
> |
> 36 in. Pickup and Reach Tool
> 
> ...


I bought a few of those to play around with, they are for the most part junky, but if you dont gorilla them it will work too...


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I bought a few of those to play around with, they are for the most part junky, but if you dont gorilla them it will work too...


+1

I found they didn't last very long for what we used them for as well. 

Classic example of something working in theoretic world and then getting ruined and working for about 2 minutes in the working world. 

What can I say...installers are rough on tools.


----------



## sbryant324 (Jan 27, 2016)

*Insulation scraper*

I went through this process a few years back. Used a bent coat hanger to hook and pull what I could and then a paint stir stick as a scraper to get flush along the joist and into the corners. Wear a mask (and safety glasses) for airborne particals as noted. When foaming remember to run a bead along the concrete where the plate meets the wall. My energy auditor said most older homes lose 15% of their heat through leaky rim joists. As for the fire code, it may not require that you seal the foam, but I capped my foam with Roxul and will also drywall. Any chance to avoid toxic fumes in case of fire is a must regardless of code. One other thing, pre-plan for any future wiring or reno, the foam is a pain to scrape off once it is dry. Dirty job but great returns when done. If YOU are applying the foam, use lotion on your hands as a barrier, inside your gloves, no matter what gloves you use, some foam will get on your fingers. Lotion will help it release when it's cleanup time.


----------

